# Wait for Drunks and get Rewarded



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

A little late on this post.

Last week, Thanksgiving Eve, aka the 2nd biggest drinking night of the year. Pulled up to this house in the woods, dude was waiting at the end. When he spoke, he obviously was drinking. He said he was waiting for his wife, tried calling her and no answer. After waiting 2 minutes on the side, he jumps in my car and asks if I can drive up towards the house. I did, he runs into the house to grab his wife who actually came out the front door as he ran through the back. She said "Oh we are just waiting on two more." There were no 2 others, it was just the husband (otherwise I would have called him to come back out).

So after 5 minutes of waiting still, he finally comes out and we start heading to the bar. Wasn't far, literally it was a $6 ride for me. As annoyed as I was waiting, they ended up being hilarious people and were a joy to have in my car.

We pull up to the bar, he goes "do you prefer to be tipped in cash or on the app". Obviously I say cash. So the wife was in the front seat, shook my hand and gave me a $10 bill. The husband in the back goes "did you just tip him?" and she goes "No, just thanking him." Then the husband in the back goes "here you go" and hands me $15 bucks and then asked me if I wanted to drink with them.

$25 dollar tip, plus $6 fare. $7 minutes await, $5 minute ride. Not too bad. Definitely made my night. I'll wait for older drunk people over millennials any day. Older crowd tends to tip...and tip well.


----------

